# Comunicacion por el puerto serie



## amjlopez (Jul 27, 2006)

Hola:
No se si este es el lugar para hacer una pregunta de este tipo.

Quiero hacer pruebas por el puerto serie conectando dos portatiles y enviar unos caracteres desde un pc a otro.

¿Me podeis recomendar como puedo hacerlo?. No tengo ni idea.

O si me recomendais que tipo de purebas (dispositivos economicos) puedo hacer para testear  a traves del puerto serie envio y recepcion de datos por programacion con VB. por ejemplo.

Muchas gracias


----------



## ozkrelo (Ago 19, 2006)

es muy facil, te dejo mi correo por si te interesa te mando unos archivos para que lo hagan, si alguien tambien le interesa con gusto los ayudo olima_84@yahoo.com, nada mas en el subject pongan foros de electronica


----------



## chuko (Sep 3, 2006)

1º) Arma un cable serial que conecte las dos PC. Comprá 2 fichas DB9 Hembra y dos metros de cable UTP o algun otro.

(PC1)                                              (PC2)
DB9H                                              DB9H
5-----------------------------------------------5
3-----------------------------------------------2
2-----------------------------------------------3

2º) Probar la conexion de una PC y otra con el Hyperterminal que ya viene en windows y no tenés que descargar nada de internet. Setea los mismos parámetros de conexion en las dos PC con control de flujo en "None" o "Ninguno". Verificá que los datos lleguen tanto a una PC como a la otra.

3º) Una vez hecha la prueba con el Hiperterminal recién podés empezar a averiguar algo con respecto a la programación del puerto serie.
*Pistas*
Tener algun compilador de C para win32
Averiguar en el MSDN por las funciones API CreateFile(), ReadFile(), WriteFIle(), la estructura DCB y todo lo referido al tema de telecomunicaciones seriales.


----------

